# No movement



## Leaton (Jan 22, 2018)

I have a Craftsman 944.522444 snowblower, When I engage the drive handle I get no movement at all, I removed the bottom housing and on the right side of the friction(drive) plate I see a spring only connected on one end, I cannot see where it should be reattached and the drive parts does not show where it would attach. Would this be the sole reason I have no drive ? Where does it attach?


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

pics would help, a spring only connected on one end is not doing its job, what that job is idk , could be for the swing plate, but pics would help


----------



## Leaton (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks, but this site says I cannot post attachments to my posts??


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

> Thanks, but this site says I cannot post attachments to my posts??


You need ten posts before that is allowed.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

Leaton said:


> Thanks, but this site says I cannot post attachments to my posts??


i added a pic to my previous post.
just say hi 10 times in different threads than u can post pics


----------



## Leaton (Jan 22, 2018)

The spring seems to be higher than the ones you have in that picture, connected to a small plate that appears to be in the belt compartment.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

could be your idle spring tensioner


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

Leaton said:


> I have a Craftsman 944.522444 snowblower, When I engage the drive handle I get no movement at all, I removed the bottom housing and on the right side of the friction(drive) plate I see a spring only connected on one end, I cannot see where it should be reattached and the drive parts does not show where it would attach. Would this be the sole reason I have no drive ? Where does it attach?


i would try adjusting the drive cable they tend to stretch. if you follow it down you will see a rubber boot you should be able to unhook the cable from the handle and make it shorter. try that


----------



## Leaton (Jan 22, 2018)

*images*

Thanks , that may be it for the spring, but would the idler spring cause the snowblower not to move?? doesn't make sense.
When I try to posy an image it asks for the url but I do not have the pictures on a site just on my laptop, am I missing something, lol


----------



## Leaton (Jan 22, 2018)

I have tried that but to no avail, I am wondering if maybe that idler spring would be the culprit, would that cause the belt to slip when I suppress that drive handle and engage the friction wheel /drive plate?


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

Leaton said:


> Thanks , that may be it for the spring, but would the idler spring cause the snowblower not to move?? doesn't make sense.
> When I try to posy an image it asks for the url but I do not have the pictures on a site just on my laptop, am I missing something, lol


that idler spring is what gives the drive belt enough friction to turn your drive pulley, so yes it will make ur blower not move

to attach pics, find manage attachments and upload from ur computer


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I always copy pictures from my desktop. 

Have the pictures on your desktop first and click on the manage attachments bar below text entry screen. Click on the browse button and select desktop for the location. Select the picture you want and click on upload on the right side of the screen. You can copy more than one picture at a time ( maybe 5)? Close the screen and you are returned to the text entry screen with your picture(s) attached. Click the preview button to make sure they are there. I hope this helps.
__________________


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

Leaton said:


> I have tried that but to no avail, I am wondering if maybe that idler spring would be the culprit, would that cause the belt to slip when I suppress that drive handle and engage the friction wheel /drive plate?


its not a complicated system if you take the belt cover off you should be able to see the drive belt and if it has enough tension on it to spin the pulley that drives the friction plate

if it does and the friction plate is spinning all the cable does is swing the friction plate in contact with the friction disc and that drives your wheels.


----------



## Leaton (Jan 22, 2018)

*images for No Movement*

here are the images.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

Leaton said:


> here are the images.


pics of the drive belt area would help especially location where spring is still attached, u need to remove belt cover
does end of the spring has something solid in the center of it, it looks like it in the pic,


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

Google snow blower won't move,a bolt sheared of on the drive shaft of this guys blower,check the spring that's showing there and see if it likes your and where it might be attached too. 



Leaton said:


> I have a Craftsman 944.522444 snowblower, When I engage the drive handle I get no movement at all, I removed the bottom housing and on the right side of the friction(drive) plate I see a spring only connected on one end, I cannot see where it should be reattached and the drive parts does not show where it would attach. Would this be the sole reason I have no drive ? Where does it attach?


----------



## Leaton (Jan 22, 2018)

*Fixed!!*

Thanks Everyone, Removed the belt cover and discovered where the spring should have been attached, also noticed that the belt had come out of the tensioner pulley, put belt back in place on the tensioner and reattached the spring, Problem Solved. Thank you All Very much, Appreciated!!!


----------

